# Automatic Waterer for our LGD



## Julhomestead8 (May 20, 2015)

I am looking for a watering bowl with a float to connect to a large trash can to serve as an auto waterer for our LGD. Any ideas? Amazon is failing me. I want to be able to fill the trash can, put the lid on and not worry.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Julhomestead8 said:


> I am looking for a watering bowl with a float to connect to a large trash can to serve as an auto waterer for our LGD. Any ideas? Amazon is failing me. I want to be able to fill the trash can, put the lid on and not worry.


How about one of these?:
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...l Safety (8G00) v2 PLA&utm_term=1100000685431



> Ever Full is the automatic dog watering system that provides a continuous flow of the freshest water for your pet. Attach the 3/4” hose to your garden hose, turn on the tap and the bowl fills to the perfect drinking level. The automatic float controls the water level, so there’s no spilling or overflow. Bowl is automatically replenished every time your dog drinks. 11" diameter, 4"deep, with a 5 quart capacity.


----------



## Julhomestead8 (May 20, 2015)

Hmmm, I saw that. I wonder if I could make that work. I don't want to have to run the hose all across the back yard but I may not have a choice.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Put hose bib at the bottom of your reservoir container. Connect water pan hose. Tinker with float settings.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Put reservoir on raised platform. Put one of these near the bottom. Teach dogs to use it. 

https://www.chewy.com/lixit-dog-fau...Uk_AAKN_dq4mUyRmqvk8wCgq3UMmlWoYaAoCqEALw_wcB


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Julhomestead8 said:


> I wonder if I could make that work.


If your container is elevated above the bowl it should work fine just from head pressure.

You should be able to rig a "thru hull" fitting with a hose barb to attach the water line.
It could be done with a trash can but barrels tend to be stronger.

You could also consider a "nipple" waterer which is activated when they lick it. They are commonly used for hogs.

https://www4.bing.com/search?q=nipp...0-0&sk=&cvid=FAD4AC35F9E34B58A13BB0196B25A792

This could attach to a hose or to a pipe
https://www.gundogsupply.com/-l100-.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Put one of these near the bottom. Teach dogs to use it.


LOL
I wish I had seen that before I started searching for them too.


----------



## Julhomestead8 (May 20, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Wonders if those devices that are meant to work off household water line pressure would work well with barrel head pressure?
I would think that barrel head pressure would be much lower, especially as the barrel water level dropped.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The licker will work gravity fed. I have doubts about the pan with the float.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you can get an airtight seal on the container, you don't need anything other than a bowl to make it self filling. Just run the plumbing and a shut off valve from the container to the bowl so when the water level drops air is allowed to enter, much like a poultry fountain.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

You mention a large trash can. If you are thinking of plastic this is not a good idea as the plastics used are not food safe. Metal would depend on which metal.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If you already have the trash can, and the pan. You need a hose bib, a rubber washer, a nut and flat washer that fits the hose bib, a washing machine hose, and a stock tank float. The washing machine hose will have a female fitting on both ends.


----------

